# A.R. Andrews hole



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2012)

I call this hole the A. R. Andrews hole. Thats because it contains 100% glass & no other garbage & it contains 99% A.R. Andrews soda bottles from early 1900's. Unfortunately out of the 100's of A.R. Andrews bottles 99% of them are broke. Many just broke at top/neck area. I think some would call this a Cache dump or something like that because it mostly contains one brand. I wonder if the bottling co or soda co was once on this Property & they Discarded a huge pile of these? I forgot my Camera so did not get a Pic of huge glass pile. Here's a Pic of 2 of them though. Anybody know if these are tough or common bottles? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2012)

I went back to this dump hoping to find a A.R. Andrews hutch since I think I found a broken one there 2 or 3 years ago. Instead I found this very cool Seltzer bottle. Does anybody know if this is a common or rare bottle? LEON.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey Leon,

 There is a Hutch, and Ron Fowler lists it as:

 "MI0082	Detroit	2	Aqua	7	2.5	Round	Round	-	
  	Front: A. R. ANDREWS / REGISTERED / DETROIT, MICH.
 Back: Blank
 Base: A. R. A." Hutchinson Project.

 Andrews apparently had an issue with the Michigan Dairy & Food police. He did make some interesting flavors:

 "DAIRY AND FOOD COMMISSION 91

 No. 21817, A 49, Sample of Ginger Ale manufactured by AR Andrews Detroit Contains saccharin 
 No. 21821, A 51, Sample of Orange Cider manufactured by AR Andrews Detroit Contains saccharin 
 No. 21822, A 52, Sample of Root Beer manufactured by AR Andrews Detroit Contains saccharin 
 No. 21823, A 53, Sample of Kolo Cream manufactured by AR Andrews Detroit Contains saccharin 
 No. 21824, A 54, Sample of Lemon Sour manufactured by AR Andrews Detroit Contains saccharin 
 No. 21825, A 55, Sample of Strawberry Pop manufactured by AR Andrews Detroit Contains saccharin" From 1912.

This One languished @ electronic auction this past January.

 There's a great image of an A.R. Andrews delivery wagon Over Here. Looks like he was located on Lyle St.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for info, Seen the hutch site, Never seen that one on ebay, Wonder why no bids, If I didn't dig a bunch I'd be bidding. Cool pic of Horse & trailer. That last pic looks like my old pic. LEON.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey Leon,

 I'm not a fleabay fan, but imagine that listings, just after the Holidays, in a *major recession* might not get the attention they otherwise might.

 I'm pretty sure that is your old photo. [8D]


----------



## epackage (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice finds...


----------



## A.W. Andrews (Dec 12, 2012)

My father, A.W. Andrews , is the great grandson of A.R. Andrews. (Albert Robert)
 The bottles you found are in deed rare. Do you still have any of them? There are 2 left from the original first delivery, which was captured by camera. My father has both bottles and the picture. However, since there are 8 of us (my siblings and I) my father is trying to find more


----------



## idigjars (Dec 12, 2012)

First of all welcome Sissy/Teressa.  Second, how cool is that for Leon finding these bottles and you finding this post.  Pretty cool I think.   Make it a great day all and good luck finding items for your collections.   Paul


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Teressa,
 Welcome to ABN.
 There are I think four different Andrews bottles, plus the Seltzer bottle. There are pint/quart crown tops, like the ones in Leon's photos. There are pint/quart blob bottles and there are a couple variants of hutchinson sodas. I have the hutches and have dug the others before.
 The bottles really are not are in the bottle world, as there were a lot of them made (evidenced by how many are dug).
 You/your family should really attend the Detroit Antique bottle show. There are always Andrews bottles there and I am sure you could get them for nothing, or next to it, if people are aware that you are family.
 The next two bottles shows are Grand Rapids in February and Flint, in March.
 In the mean time, Leon should be back in touch with you and I will do what I can about finding you some bottles.
 Bill


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Teressa, I'm sure their is more of these bottles to be found in my A.R. Andrews hole since when I last left it there was much more glass in the ground. I plan on going back in the spring to dig more. I have some extra's here at home if you want any, I'll give them to you for free since your a Relative & I know you'll appreciate them. Do you live in the Detroit area? LEON.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 12, 2012)

*Bravo* Leon & Bill,

 This is the best of A-BNishness!


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 13, 2012)

Real nice thread going here.  Very interesting!

 PD


----------



## A.W. Andrews (Dec 13, 2012)

A big thank you to everyone for welcoming me. We were researching information about these bottles and this thread came up on the google search engine as #1. We didnt't find out about the company until my grandfather, A.W. Andrews Sr.  started talking about it right before he passed away in 07. My Dad never mentioned it until a couple months ago when I was doing our lineage.
 I know that Albert Robert started the company in early 1900's, in Detroit. They came from Canada. He turned the business over to his son, Marwood John Andrews. When they started bottling beer in addition to the water & sodas, Marwood became overwhelmed, started drinking, & run the business into the ground. He then returned to Canada for some time. 
 My father left Detroit as a young teen, as his father, Albert William Sr. was a missionary & lived in Colombia extensively over the years. In 2000 they reunited & we moved to Florida to get to know him. We just moved to Arkansas last month, so no,we are no longer in Detroit. My dad is 74 now and travel is not an option for him. But if my brothers or myself ever get a chance, we will definitely make the trip.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 13, 2012)

If you want to pay shipping I'll mail you some of these bottles. LEON.


----------



## A.W. Andrews (Dec 14, 2012)

Leon, my Dad said let us know what the shipping would be. He would love to have the bottles. In return, I will send you a digital copy of the first delivery photo, if you would like.


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 14, 2012)

Leon,
 Get her address to me, after you get it.
 Bill


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Dec 14, 2012)

you are in a bottling works dump . keep digging most bottlers got other companies  bottles , and tossed them out with thier own rejects . more the n likely you will find a spot with several other bottlers from all parts of the country , years back i dug in a huge dump inn  st paul mn , it contained many other bottles as well as the main bottlers broken ones . by all means dig to the bottom . because some times bottlers changed there style of top and disposed of there old stock . try to dig it out the best you can !! good luck !!!


----------



## A.W. Andrews (Dec 16, 2012)

You all have been so great!! If I ever come across anything you are collecting, I will be sure to return the goodness my family has received. In the meantime, I am afraid all I can offer ya'll is sincere heartfelt thanks. And to offer anyone that has any A.R. Andrews bottles a picture or two for your collection. If anyone is in need of the pictures, simply email me: misenheimert@gmail.com
 In the meantime, I wish everyone the best of the holidays


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 17, 2012)

I got 2 quart bottles & 2 12 oz. bottles. They got some damage to top lips unfortunately. I'll get these boxed upped & weighed & let you know shipping price, may take me a couple of days. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## A.W. Andrews (Jan 7, 2013)

Leon, 
 My Dad was so surprised when the package came and he opened the bottles!! He couldn't believe his eyes. It didnt't even matter that there was some age damage. He said him and his Dad would have wanted it even if they were small pieces. 
 My Dad was so sad too. One yr ago today my brother Dennis Earl Andrews passed away. Dad was up almost all night thinking about him. Once he opened the bottles, his whole day changed. Your kindness brought joy & excitement to him when he needed it most. I can never Thank you enough. Dad has asked me several times if I could contact you for him. I think he is wanting to hear the story from you. If you ever wanna talk to him, I will email you his number.
 Have a blessed day


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Teressa, I'm glad I could make him Happy. Makes me Happy to know I made him Happy. I'm glad they went to someone who really appreciates them. I plan on going back in a few months in March to dig some more. If I can dig up some whole ones not broken with no damage I'll send them to you. Your Dad can e-mail me anytime to talk. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 7, 2013)

Leon,
 Email me her address- I'll send her Dad a Andrews hutch soda.

 Also, I have a FS Smith  63 Melrose St  Detroit milk for you, if you don't have one. Just dug it.
 Bill


----------



## A.W. Andrews (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Leon!!
 Bill, my email is misenheimert@gmail.com


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 10, 2013)

this is a great story i love how this turned out for the andrews relatives , great story . this should make the antique bottle and glass collector magazine


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 20, 2013)

Found some old Pics of the A.R Andrew hole on my computer. These pics show the layer of pure glass. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 20, 2013)

Another pic.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 20, 2013)

Another pic. Did not get a Pic of the huge pile discarded from hole. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2013)

Went back to my Andrews hole. Did not find any whole Andrews but tried once again to dig deeper below the Andrews layer. After first time of finding nothing this time I found some other bottles like Medicines, Beers, Vernors Quart, Ect. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 7, 2013)

Lord, that's a passel o' glass.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, That pile of broken glass probably 3 feet deep. LEON.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like you need a chainsaw to dig there.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2013)

Have you heard any more from A.W. (AKA sissy)?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: cowseatmaize
> 
> Have you heard any more from A.W. (AKA sissy)?


 
 Talked to Her Dad on phone awhile ago after I shipped him some bottles. He was Happy & said Thanks. Had not heard from them since. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: myersdiggers1998
> 
> Looks like you need a chainsaw to dig there.


 

 YES, Lots of downed tree's & branches & brush.  Heres what I see when I look up. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 8, 2013)

Here's a pic of one of the Medicine bottles about 2 feet below A.R. Andrews glass layer. LEON.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 8, 2013)

keep going deeper it looks to me like its getting older .


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 8, 2013)

I went until I hit the water level & hole started to get muddy. At this muddy layer I ran into a pile of about 20 Ketchup bottles.


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Apr 8, 2013)

All that glass makes my mouth water []


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Apr 9, 2013)

Its threads like these in which I find this to be one of my favorite forums. Very interesting stuff. 


 Thanks for sharing guys


----------



## hemihampton (May 2, 2013)

Went back here about 2-3 weeks ago & only dug 1 good bottle, a whole quart Geo. Norris from Detroit. Was only there a few Minutes when a Big Black cloud came over head & started pouring rain so I evacuated. Did not dig a A.R. Andrews Hutch yet. SO, Good news is I went out & bought one. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 4, 2013)

Went back to this Hole Today. Found a few bottles. Found this Broken shard I thought was Interesting. John Kar Seltzer bottle from Detroit Michigan. Anybody have any information on this bottle or company? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## epackage (May 4, 2013)

John Kar Bottling is located at 8559 Jefferson in Delray. It's just south of Dearborn St. If you open the back door you drop into the channel behind Zug island.

Side line John Kar Story: When Nelson Mandella visited Detroit the police used DDOT coaches to transport officers to Tiger Stadium for crowd control. I ran a DDOT service truck and recieved a call that one of our coaches was on fire. Upon arrival I serviced the bus but got caught in the multitudes of people who came out for the speech, I was stuck next to Tiger Stadium from 8pm until 3am. I was dying for a drink but the only thing that was available was "South Afrikkan Ginger Beer" at $2.00 a bottle which I refused to pay the price for. The man was chanting "Sout aaffraka geenga beer" then he changed to "Sout aaffraka geenga beer, only one left" it was late and out of desperation I parted with $2 for the South Afrikkan Ginger Beer, the bottle was John Kars Bengal brand ginger beer made in Detroit as stated above which cost about 2 bucks a case at the time.

from..  http://atdetroit.net/forum/messages/125438/131442.html?1206569868


----------



## epackage (May 4, 2013)

The back of the building...


----------



## epackage (May 4, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JOHN-KAR-GOLD-ROCK-Dry-GINGER-ALE-Soda-32-OZ-BIG-BOTTLE-c-1950-SONS-DETROIT-/121100587578?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3228523a


----------



## hemihampton (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I think I know where thats at. I've drove by there many times before. LEON.


----------



## epackage (May 4, 2013)

Now you know what he looked like...


----------



## hemihampton (May 4, 2013)

Don't remember seeing those bottles around here before. My Seltzer bottles gotta be around 1910 like everything else in this hole. Found a Blob Top Beer next to the Kar Seltzer.  LEON.


----------



## epackage (May 4, 2013)

They were doing business well into the 1970's and maybe later, so he was a staple in Detroit...[]


----------



## hemihampton (May 4, 2013)

I seen that Saloon pic while doing my research. I'm wondering if this Seltzer bottle is rare or common? Wondering if I can find a whole one when I return? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 4, 2013)

Don't think he was a houshold name like Vernors or Faygo was. Never heard of him. Thanks for the info. LEON.


----------

